# Ikan Koi > Koi Dealer & Breeder >  Dodo Koi, Yu Ming Farm n Saung Koi Ochiba Keeping Contest

## Saung Koi

Menanggapi postingan Om Julius Wijaya a.k.a Monggala tentang Keeping Contest F1, http://www.koi-s.org/showthread.php?...an2-F1-lg-donk..
juga beberapa support dr Koi's.
Dodo Koi, Yu Ming Farm dan Saung Koi sepakat untuk mengadakan acara Keeping Contest Koi dengan jenis Ochiba Sigure dengan tujuan untuk meningkatkan apresiasi para penghobby Koi di seluruh Indonesia, juga untuk meramaikan forum Koi's tercinta ini.
Sekaligus untuk memajukan para Breeder Koi di Indonesia
Dan Terimakasih sebelumnya kami ucapkan untuk team Koi's

Kegiatan dan Peraturannya sebagai berikut :

*NAMA KEGIATAN*
Dodo Koi, Yu Ming Farm n Saung Koi Ochiba Keeping Contest

*DEFINISI KEGIATAN*
Ochiba Keeping Contest adalah kegiatan memilih satu atau lebih koi varietas Ochiba Sigure yang berasal dari breeder Yu Ming Farm yang disediakan Dodo Koi dan Saung Koi, untuk dibesarkan secara terpisah di kolam partisipan selama periode 6 (enam) bulan untuk kemudian dinilai pada akhir periode oleh sekelompok juri

Koi yang akan dipilih adalah Ochiba Sigure berukuran rata-rata di 15  23 cm sebanyak 50 ekor

*TUJUAN*
Meningkatkan kualitas apresiasi partisipan dalam memilih Ochiba berkualitas yang memiliki potensi berkembang secara optimal berdasarkan kaidah yang berlaku sekaligus meningkatkan kemampuan koi keeping para partisipan

*AGENDA*
12/12  15/12, Masa Pengenalan Ikan dan Penentuan Kegiatan
15/12  31/12, Pemilihan dan Pelunasan Ikan (Pengambilan ikan juga diperbolehkan)
15/12  15/05, Masa kegiatan Dodo Koi, Yu Ming Farm n Saung Koi Ochiba Keeping Contest
15/05  20/05, Periode Penjurian dan Penentuan Pemenang (tentatif) 

*PARTISIPAN*
Partisipan adalah anggota KOIs forum, baik KOIs member atau non KOIs member

*RINCIAN KEGIATAN*
1. Koi yang dipilih akan dibesarkan dalam kolam masing  masing calon partisipan selama periode 6 (enam) bulan terhitung sejak tanggal 15 Desember 2010  15 Mei 2011
2. Partisipan bebas untuk menentukan jenis kolam, pakan dan hal lainnya yang berkaitan dengan koi keeping masing  masing koi yang dipilih 
3. Selama kegiatan koi tidak boleh berpindahtangan. Apabila terjadi perubahan kepemilikan, maka koi tersebut dinyatakan gugur dan tidak akan diikutsertakan dalam proses penjurian
4. Selama periode kegiatan partisipan diperkenankan memposting perkembangan ikannya dengan tujuan untuk memotivasi dan bahan pembelajaran partisipan lainnya 
5. Semua risiko yang berkaitan dengan kegiatan pemeliharaan sepenuhnya menjadi tanggungjawab partisipan
6. Partisipan harus mengumumkan apabila koi berpindah tangan atau karena sesuatu dan lain hal mengalami kematian. Pelanggaran terhadap hal ini akan dikenakan sanksi tidak diperbolehkan melanjutkan partisipasinya dalam kegiatan ini

*PENJURIAN*
1. Pada akhir periode kegiatan, Koi akan dinilai sekelompok juri secara langsung ataupun melalui foto yang diposting di forum (akan ditentukan kemudian sebelum akhir periode kegiatan). Foto yang diposting adalah yang diambil selambat  lambatnya 3 hari sebelum batas akhir kegiatan 
2. Juri Kegiatan ini adalah Tim KOIs (terdiri atas 3  5 orang anggota KOIs yang tidak ikut dalam Kegiatan). Anggota Tim KOIs akan ditentukan kemudian dan akan ditentukan 1 Head Judge dari Tim KOI's ini
3. Tata cara serta point penilaian akan dirumuskan kemudian
4. Pemenang adalah ikan yang mendapatkan point tertinggi. Dalam hal terdapat lebih dari satu ikan yang mendapatkan point tertinggi sama, maka Head Judge yang akan menentukan pemenangnya dan menjelaskan kepada audience (untuk proses pembelajaran kita semua kenapa mereka memilih ikan tersebut)

*HADIAH*
Juara 1: Uang Tunai Rp. 300.000,- + Sertifikat
Juara 2: Uang Tunai Rp. 200.000,- + Sertifikat
Juara 3: Uang Tunai Rp. 100.000,- + Sertifikat

Anggota KOIs forum, dealer, atau sponsor lain yang bersedia memberikan donasi berupa ikan, voucher, atau bentuk lainnya akan diumumkan kemudian. Bila hal itu terjadi, maka komposisi pemenang dan hadiah bisa berubah dan menjadi wewenang Dodo Koi, Yu Ming Farm dan Saung Koi selaku panitia untuk melakukan perubahan tersebut 

*PEMILIHAN & PEMBAYARAN KOI*
1. Koi dipilih berdasarkan metode first come first serve. Pemilihan koi dimulai pada hari *Rabu, 15 Desember 2010 Pukul 12:00 Waktu Server Kois*
2. Pemilihan Koi dilakukan dengan cara memposting Kode dan Nomer Koi pilihannya
3. Koi sudah harus dilunasi selambat  lambatnya Tanggal 31 Desember 2010
4. Pembayaran dilakukan ke rekening Saung Koi: 
( catt - mohon disertakan kode Koi 1 - 50, misal : Ochiba 01 dst... )

BCA cabang Ahmad Yani A/C No. 43708 77772 a.n. Lukas Tanusanjaya


*PENGAMBILAN / PENGIRIMAN IKAN*
Pengambilan ikan dapat dilakukan dengan datang langsung ke Yu Ming Farm atau Saung Koi, Bandung
Pengiriman ikan dapat menunjuk agen travel atau angkutan yang dipercaya
Rekomendasi : Chivas Exp, Herona, Baraya, Cipaganti
(Ongkos kirim kisaran Rp. 50.000,- s/d Rp. 120.000,- berikut packing, untuk wilayah Jakarta dan Pulau Jawa)

*HARGA*
Harga 1 (satu) ekor Koi Ochiba ini ditetapkan sebesar:
 Rp 300.000 (Tiga ratus ribu rupiah) bagi pemilih 30 ekor pertama
 Rp 200.000 (Dua ratus ribu rupiah) bagi pemilih selanjutnya
 5% dari hasil penjualan akan diberikan ke Kois 

Harga tersebut tidak termasuk ongkos kirim

*LAIN  LAIN*
Hal lain yang belum diatur akan diputuskan kemudian sesuai kelaziman dan menjadi wewenang Dodo Koi, Yu Ming Farm dan Saung Koi selaku panitia kegiatan ini untuk mengatur dan menetapkannya

Sebelum dan sesudahnya, Dodo Koi, Yu Ming Farm dan Saung Koi mengucapkan banyak terima-kasih dan memohon dukungan rekan-rekan di Kois
TERIMA KASIH....... :Yo: 

Ini indukannya : Ochiba 70 Bu milik Yu Ming Farm, Pejantannya Kohaku Sakai

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## member88

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## member88

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Teja Utama

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Teja Utama

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Teja Utama

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

good good good

----------


## klbid

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## YOEDI RINALDI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## klbid

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## neutokoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Robby Iwan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Insya Allah ikutan ahhhhhh........

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## arungtasik

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

> manstabbb... nomer 1, 12, 13, 31, ... hmmmmm...


*Hmmm.......*

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## neutokoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## panoramix

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## panoramix

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## budjayz

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

> sekali posting boleh maksimal brp ekor? kalo nggak ada batasan sekali posting 10 ekor dah, buat kolam baru hehehehe.....


Ntar ya Om, sy bicarakan dulu sama Om Dodo. Thanx.

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SD4R7O

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tiny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## laukkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koituren

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## neutokoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## klbid

> siapppp siappppp
> hari rabu nich


mau ngeborong semua om ???

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SD4R7O

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

*NAMA KEGIATAN*
Dodo Koi, Yu Ming Farm n Saung Koi Ochiba Keeping Contest

*PEMILIHAN & PEMBAYARAN KOI*
1. Koi dipilih berdasarkan metode first come first serve. Pemilihan koi dimulai pada hari *Rabu, 15 Desember 2010 Pukul 12:00 Waktu Server Kois*
2. Pemilihan Koi dilakukan dengan cara memposting Kode dan Nomer Koi pilihannya

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tiny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

wahduh dah siap2 semua neh  ::

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## laukkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## laukkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chubynovs

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wibowosantoso

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wibowosantoso

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## member88

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tiny

tes

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SHOWAKU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## laukkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ice

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Asep Kurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SHOWAKU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chubynovs

42

----------


## Tiny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## laukkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wibowosantoso

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Petruk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## member88

34 42

----------


## Jason Nurjadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SHOWAKU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## danielko

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SHOWAKU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## danielko

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## budi-pb

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## member88

Haha ngk dpt kalah cepat dehh

----------


## chubynovs

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tiny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tiny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## budjayz

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## laukkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

hehehe dapet juga 34  ::

----------


## wibowosantoso

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## panoramix

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## neutokoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## neutokoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Rekap Sementara :
1. Ochiba 35 by Tiny
2. Ochiba 31 by Laukkoi
3. Ochiba 34 by H3ln1k
4. Ochiba 01 by Ademilanforever
5. Ochiba 12 by Ademilanforever
6. Ochiba 37 by Pajarkoi
7. Ochiba 14 by Setia_budi
8. Ochiba 42 by Setia_budi
9. Ochiba 16 by Jason Nurjadi
10. Ochiba 19 by Jason Nurjadi
11. Ochiba 43 by Panoramix
12. Ochiba 44 by Panoramix
13. Ochiba 07 by SHOWAKU
14. Ochiba 06 by Abiserpong 
15. Ochiba 13 by Danielko
16. Ochiba 28 by Setia_budi

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Wisata Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Wisata Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SHOWAKU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koisfansbdg

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

*Rekap Sementara :*
1. Ochiba 35 by Tiny
2. Ochiba 31 by Laukkoi
3. Ochiba 34 by H3ln1k
4. Ochiba 01 by Ademilanforever - Paid
5. Ochiba 12 by Ademilanforever - Paid
6. Ochiba 37 by Pajarkoi
7. Ochiba 14 by Setia_budi
8. Ochiba 42 by Setia_budi
9. Ochiba 16 by Jason Nurjadi
10. Ochiba 19 by Jason Nurjadi
11. Ochiba 43 by Panoramix
12. Ochiba 44 by Panoramix
13. Ochiba 07 by SHOWAKU
14. Ochiba 06 by Abiserpong
15. Ochiba 13 by Danielko
16. Ochiba 28 by Setia_budi 
17. Ochiba 18 by Dony Lesmana
18. Ochiba 05 by Dony Lesmana
19. Ochiba 21 by Dony Lesmana
20. Ochiba 22 by Wisata Koi
21. Ochiba 24 by SHOWAKU
22. Ochiba 40 by Koisfansbdg

----------


## Petruk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Teja Utama

Ha ha ha ha..... baru buka sudah langsung dapat "Eat My Dust"........

 :Clap2:  :*SELAMAT BUAT BREEDER & EO*:  :Clap2:

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## neutokoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tiny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## zieco

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

*Rekap Sementara :*

*Batch 1 : @ Rp.300.000,-*
1. Ochiba 35 by Tiny
2. Ochiba 31 by Laukkoi
3. Ochiba 34 by H3ln1k
4. Ochiba 01 by Ademilanforever - *Paid*
5. Ochiba 12 by Ademilanforever - *Paid*
6. Ochiba 37 by Pajarkoi
7. Ochiba 14 by Setia_budi
8. Ochiba 42 by Setia_budi
9. Ochiba 16 by Jason Nurjadi
10. Ochiba 19 by Jason Nurjadi
11. Ochiba 43 by Panoramix
12. Ochiba 44 by Panoramix
13. Ochiba 07 by SHOWAKU
14. Ochiba 06 by Abiserpong - *Paid*
15. Ochiba 13 by Danielko - *Paid*
16. Ochiba 28 by Setia_budi 
17. Ochiba 18 by Dony Lesmana
18. Ochiba 05 by Dony Lesmana
19. Ochiba 21 by Dony Lesmana
20. Ochiba 22 by Wisata Koi
21. Ochiba 24 by SHOWAKU
22. Ochiba 40 by Koisfansbdg - *Paid*
23. Ochiba 27 by Petruk
24. Ochiba 32 by Petruk
25. Ochiba 33 by Asep Kurniawan
26. Ochiba 36 by 36aquatic
27. Ochiba 20 by Luki
28. Ochiba 15 by Zieco
29. Ochiba 41 by Zieco
30. Ochiba 03 by Dony Lesmana

*Batch 2 : @ Rp.200.000,-*
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## nox

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

*NAMA KEGIATAN*
Dodo Koi, Yu Ming Farm n Saung Koi Ochiba Keeping Contest

*PEMILIHAN & PEMBAYARAN KOI*
1. Koi dipilih berdasarkan metode first come first serve. Pemilihan koi dimulai pada hari *Rabu, 15 Desember 2010 Pukul 12:00 Waktu Server Koi’s*
2. Pemilihan Koi dilakukan dengan cara memposting Kode dan Nomer Koi pilihannya

----------


## ice

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Monggalana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## panoramix

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Monggalana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

per telpon saat ini juga:

Lukas Saung koi tidak bisa online di internet
Hub dia langsung di 081.3204.27772

atau pin bb di 21BE7C4D

----------


## wen

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## demmy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

*Rekap Sementara :*

*Batch 1 : @ Rp.300.000,-*
1. Ochiba 35 by Tiny - *Paid n Delivered*
2. Ochiba 31 by Laukkoi - *Paid*
3. Ochiba 34 by H3ln1k - *Paid*
4. Ochiba 01 by Ademilanforever - *Paid*
5. Ochiba 12 by Ademilanforever - *Paid*
6. Ochiba 37 by Pajarkoi
7. Ochiba 14 by Setia_budi
8. Ochiba 42 by Setia_budi
9. Ochiba 16 by Jason Nurjadi - *Paid*
10. Ochiba 19 by Jason Nurjadi - *Paid*
11. Ochiba 43 by Panoramix - *Paid*
12. Ochiba 44 by Panoramix - *Paid*
13. Ochiba 07 by SHOWAKU
14. Ochiba 06 by Abiserpong - *Paid n Delivered*
15. Ochiba 13 by Danielko - *Paid*
16. Ochiba 28 by Setia_budi 
17. Ochiba 18 by Dony Lesmana - *Paid n Delivered*
18. Ochiba 05 by Dony Lesmana - *Paid n Delivered*
19. Ochiba 21 by Dony Lesmana - *Paid n Delivered*
20. Ochiba 22 by Wisata Koi
21. Ochiba 24 by SHOWAKU
22. Ochiba 40 by Koisfansbdg - *Paid*
23. Ochiba 27 by Petruk - *Paid*
24. Ochiba 32 by Petruk - *Paid*
25. Ochiba 33 by Asep Kurniawan
26. Ochiba 36 by 36aquatic
27. Ochiba 20 by Luki - *Paid n Delivered*
28. Ochiba 15 by Zieco - *Paid*
29. Ochiba 41 by Zieco - *Paid*
30. Ochiba 03 by Dony Lesmana - *Paid n Delivered*

*Batch 2 : @ Rp.200.000,-*
1. Ochiba 23 by Demmy - *Paid*
2. Ochiba 11 by Koisfansbdg - *Paid*
3. Ochiba 30 by Erwintech ff
4. Ochiba 08 by Edward
5. Ochiba 09 by Edward
6. Ochiba 25 by Edward
7. Ochiba 26 by Nox
8. Ochiba 49 by Ice - *Paid*
9. Ochiba 46 by Wen
10. Ochiba 38 by Demmy - *Paid*

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## waterkeeper

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronyandry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

*STILL AVAILABLE*

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Teja Utama

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

> Pemilihan terakhir besok ya, siapa nich...6 ekor lg lho.......
> Oya, kakaknya Ochiba KC ini setau saya ada 2 ekor yg nembus 60 cm, itupun Male


Fotonya dong bro......!!!!! :Peace:

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bobo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

ikanku dulu size brapa om? lupa ga diukur juga  ::  sekarang mau nangkep susah soalnya masuk ke kolam ijo ntar 6 bln lagi aja difotonya hehe

----------


## sibarethijau

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tiny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Waaaa...punya gw masih 30cm..kelamaan di kolam kecil saking gelap warnanya jadi susah nangkepnya. Barusan 2 bulan di kolam baru....sempet diajak jalan2 ke kontes KOIS pulaa.... :Frusty:

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

> *Monggo yang mau update ikannya...KC ini berakhir tanggal 15 Mei 2011
> Ditunggu ya...biar dapet hadiah 
> *


kapan teraakhir update?
dan foto di upload atau kirim ke bapak lukas?
emailnya apa?

thanks

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## neutokoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## neutokoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

> Thank you om, farm pro itu kalo nggak salah bentuknya bubuk yach? tx.


betul om....powder....

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jason Nurjadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yusinwijaya

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## waterkeeper

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wen

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tiny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Akhir : size 33cm

Kondisi ikan lagi kurang bagus.. :Doh:

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

*FINAL UPDATE

*













































Penjurian dilakukan berdasarkan foto yang kami terima baik dari forum Koi's ini ataupun dari email atau Blackberry. ( Sangat disayangkan tidak semua partisipant update ikannya krn suatu hal, padahal banyak yang bagus2 n bisa jadi kandidat juara ya...)
Dari 23 ekor kandidat ini, kami mempercayakan kepada 3 orang Juri ditempat yang berbeda dan TIDAK diberitahukan sebelumnya hasil dari masing2 Juri. Jadi 1 Juri dengan yang lain belum tau hasil Penjurian dari Juri yang lain. 
Inilah hasil penjuriannya.......... :Couch2: 
*HASIL PENJURIAN...:*
* Juri 1 Om Datta Iradian Jakarta : 
- Juara 1 : Ochiba 20
- Juara 2 : Ochiba 35
- Juara 3 : Ochiba 34

Juri 2 Om Yu Ming (Sang Breeder) Bandung :
- Juara 1 : Ochiba 20
- Juara 2 : Ochiba 35
- Juara 3 : Ochiba 34

Juri 3 Om Handrie Agoestiana Bandung :
- Juara 1 : Ochiba 20
- Juara 2 : Ochiba 35
- Juara 3 : Ochiba 28

Berdasarkan hasil tersebut diatas, kami mengambil keputusan sbb :

JUARA 1 : Ochiba 20 milik OM LUKI
JUARA 2 : Ochiba 35 milik OM TINY
JUARA 3 : Ochiba 34 milik OM HELMY

SELAMAT untuk PARA PEMENANG
** 
*

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tiny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

